# What's The Attraction Of G-Shocks?



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry but I really don't get G-shocks...

Why does everyone love them so much!!

Please fill me in!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Toughness and usefulness. People who call Rolex Subs tool watches haven't tried the G-shock test on them.






And yes, before you ask, I have had high impact shocks while wearing a G. TBH I thought I'd smashed the crystal from the noise it made when it hit metal but it was fine. I was climbing, and did a double dyno, arm clipped a carabiner... well, watch crystal hit it as I was ascending. 

A double dyno:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

But there is no style?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never understood it myself. Aesthetically they appear like something that only a Star Wars fanatic would wear.

Besides that I've put them threw a few durability tests...





































and they failed every time!

Ugly and over rated if you ask me.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

My views exactly!


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

I love them. Very useful and versatile and brilliant quality, I couldn't live without mine.

Not everything has to the same old,same old.

They are pretty hip with the kids and celebrity culture. Easy to get a new look without breaking the bank.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

But they don't look good at all do they?

That's IMHO anyway!

They've sold millions of them anyway so I must no nothing haha!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Since i first got one in 1983 i loved them for there price and toughness. and i guess this is like a marmite situation lol you love them or hate them.i love them and always have one around .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had a few G's as everyone on here knows, and I use them as a means to an end. I have a very labour intensive and physical job (landscaping/gardening/building) and an ordinary watch just wouldn't stand the pace. They may not have the looks, but they do just what it says on the tin. My last G has been around for 14 years now, and still works fine. When I want to look a bit stylish, I wear my Rollie or the SMP.

14/15 years old and still soldiering on...










...and just taken delivery of its successor...










(Yeah...I know the yellow thing's a bit weird, but that's just me! Someone's got to be different! :lol: )

Just hope I don't look like Kenneth! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

great tool watch, really well marketed.

sort of an over priced timex - not pretty perhaps but tough; for throwaway money if you do manage to trash it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the attraction has to do with the durability and a connection to the military. You see a lot of grunts on Iraq/Afghanistan wearing them (well, not the sort Roger tends to favour... don't ask, don't tell... :lol: ). Basically, it's a tool watch that's really a tool watch. We tend to get beater watches that we don't really use as beaters because they are too nice but a G-shoch is pretty much **** all :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

They are well priced to be fair!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

And good for the post count


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I`m with you Rog.Marmite:I`m in the first category{love em}.I`ve been collecting them for some time,about 30+ at the mo.A watch for any accasion.



















The top thirty are all g`s.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Totally fugly things!! I will not have one of them in the house - if anyone came to the door wearing one I`d set Tiddles on them...










:rofl2:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeh I just don't get them from the style point of view


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Totally fugly things!! I will not have one of the in the house - if anyone came to the door wearing one I`d set Tiddles on them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A tasty looking stripper in my local lap dancing palace liked one of mine and commented on it so they must be ok


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Haha!!!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> A tasty looking stripper in my local lap dancing palace liked one of mine and commented on it so they must be ok


She said that's a fast moving watch! Show me yours big boy and I will show you my G306X-7A, And it glows in the dark.  :shocking:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> A tasty looking stripper in my local lap dancing palace liked one of mine and commented on it so they must be ok


She could be drunk and/or on drugs you know?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I always have one, at the moment I have solar/radio one, can't be bothered to look and tell you the model number, it's hardly interesting........they are very useful, utalitarian even.

I wear it when cycling.

I set all my automatic watches via it.

I use it as a bedside clock. (I don't like "lit up" things near my head)

I use it to time the football and get the substitutes on when I'm coaching.

I use it on holiday, beach, swimming, whatever and I don't care what happens to it.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

MarkF said:


> ...can't be bothered to look and tell you the model number, it's hardly interesting...


Im not a fan. And to be honest, the alphabet soup of model references is one of the things that puts me off!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I will admit they have many functions!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

They tell the time accurately as they are digital (So have an advantage over a mechanical or auto) They are very tough and durable, they have functions that if you have an active lifestyle are useful, they are reasonably priced. They tick a lot of boxes if you are in the military, emergency services (Would you want blood, sick, and other foul liquids on your few hundred quid or worse still few grand Rolex or on a large lump of plastic that can be thrown in a sink and washed?) Probably lots of other reasons too but you get the idea.

As for not looking good. Plenty of several grand Rolex watches out there that look like they should be sold by some bloke on a street corner in a Spanish holiday resort. If you want a watch that looks good you can always buy a 30 pound Sekonda quartz watch.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

The chunky design is what helps absorb shock. They are rated perfectly ie not over-rated. For Â£40 you could get a watch that will take anything your body can take (and more) thus you don't have to worry about it when you're doing something crazy and need to focus on the task at hand eg rock climbing.

I think they've sadly become a bit of a fashion item now hence some crazy colours but even those ones can handle whatever you can throw at them. Put it this way, if you encounter something that is likely to kill your G, the last thing you'll be worrying about is your watch as you've probably lost an arm.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Sorry but I really don't get G-shocks...
> 
> Why does everyone love them so much!!
> 
> Please fill me in!





PilotWatchLover said:


> But there is no style?





PilotWatchLover said:


> My views exactly!





PilotWatchLover said:


> But they don't look good at all do they?
> 
> That's IMHO anyway!
> 
> They've sold millions of them anyway so I must no nothing haha!


Is it me...


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> WOW!





PilotWatchLover said:


> Yeh I just don't get them from the style point of view





PilotWatchLover said:


> :thumbup:





PilotWatchLover said:


> Haha!!!





PilotWatchLover said:


> Hahahahaha





PilotWatchLover said:


> I will admit they have many functions!





PilotWatchLover said:


> They are well priced to be fair!


or does there seem to be a little speed posting going on here?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> or does there seem to be a little speed posting going on here?


Don't think...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

....so....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

now why would a mere 43 posts in one day make anyone think that?

i wonder what, if anything of course (because we could be wrong), will be for sale. something nice do you think?


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> now why would a mere 43 posts in one day make anyone think that?
> 
> i wonder what, if anything of course (because we could be wrong), will be for sale. something nice do you think?


 A G-shock maybe


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

If its to buy my precista he's a good bloke anything else ad he should have his post count reset


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I love mine but agree it's a hideous plastic thing. Got in 2007, still original battery and taken a hiding but still looks good.

Gets a heavy dose of that ethanol hand sanitizer daily and even that $hit can't kill it. It gets beat up daily so my other watches can remain pristine for other duties.


----------



## gilbodavid (May 31, 2012)

tcj you are a sad man you are obsessed with watches, specially the most ugly watch ever made, the g shock, of which you have over 30!!!!?

I can see the way forward here is not how many watches we've got, but how many display cases.....

Ok I'm jealous of your display cases....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> now why would a mere 43 posts in one day make anyone think that?
> 
> i wonder what, if anything of course (because we could be wrong), will be for sale. something nice do you think?


G Shock? Perhaps! We will have to wait and see.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

No haha. I don't own one, used to but then I saw the light!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> If its to buy my precista he's a good bloke anything else ad he should have his post count reset


   

Well he is over 50 now so stand by for a PM


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

robert75 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > If its to buy my precista he's a good bloke anything else ad he should have his post count reset
> ...


No i Pmed the guy and he said he used to be a member and had rejoined and it wasn't speed posting per se rather he was just excited to be back


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Hope everyone on here believes me!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

PilotWatchLover said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > robert75 said:
> ...


don't worry about it we have one member her that has over 8000 posts mostly pictures of a bottle of booze and a smiley so ignore people and buy my precista


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Back to the OP's subject if I may. As far as I am concerned, with regards to G-Shocks, form seems to follow function. If you are doing dirty or tough work or having dirty or tough pleasure and need a watch that can handle that kind of abuse, then a G-Shock seems like a perfect solution. To my personal taste, that will never make them beautiful, elegant, sophisticated or even pleasurable to wear. To me they are a "needs must" kind of tool and as such I have no need for one. I have owned two in the past and I can't really justify owning one right now, although that might change at any point.

I am not a big fan of the aesthetics and I can see how they are a bit macho and "anti-fashion", so I can understand how they sell so many and why a lot of people like them. As far as practicality goes, I have no need for the 7,000 functions either in the same way that I don't need a chrono or a diver or a GMT.

That's my tuppence.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> don't worry about it we have one member her that has over 8000 posts mostly pictures of a bottle of booze and a smiley so ignore people and buy my precista


:lol:

Fantastic! You are now my hero. At least for this week. 

Later,

William


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> don't worry about it we have one member her that has over 8000 posts mostly pictures of a bottle of booze and a smiley so ignore people and buy my precista


Well at least the man you speak of has been around for 5 1/2 years.

I've always wondered if Kutusov is in nick and, being chief trustee, is in charge of the prison computers. How you can otherwise amass that many posts in 2 1/2 years is beyond me.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

He has but smilies and vodka bottles really..... I'll take a newbies speed posts anytime


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> I've always wondered if Kutusov is in nick and, being chief trustee, is in charge of the prison computers. How you can otherwise amass that many posts in 2 1/2 years is beyond me.


Simple... by not wasting time taking pictures of bottles but actually draining them up... or did you though I had a life? :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> PilotWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Haha


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

:yes: I agree with Gaz. Someone really ought to buy his Precista..... ooh_go:

Incidentally while we're on the subject, this figure in the smiley is the Russian version of Pooh Bear.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"This buzz is not without a reason." 

Later,

William


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

One at a time only g shock fan here. Mine's solar and radio so never needs any attention and it's wear and forget no matter what you're doing. Can't say that for any of my other more expensive more attractive watches. It's on my wrist every weekend and I actually almost 'enjoy' clattering it occasionally!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I quite fancy one as a a "I don't give a toss about" it watch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> He has but smilies and vodka bottles really..... I'll take a newbies speed posts anytime


You're like a dog with a [email protected] bone :lol: :lol:

You obviously haven't read all my posts you seem to be missing a few things

Like

Watches, glamorous locations around the world, wetherspoons full english, gin and martini bottles, Big M's blobs, Big M herself, buses, trains, planes, taxis, police vans, numerous to many to mention classic cars, that I have and have previously owned numerous other Brands other than Rolex, the shorts the shirts, the dogs, Big M's best mate ..................... and so on and so on 

I think you need to go to specsavers and get your eyes tested

So get yourself a hobby or a women or something to amuse yourself with when you have some spare time

AND










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > He has but smilies and vodka bottles really..... I'll take a newbies speed posts anytime
> ...


Take your own advice.:wink1:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Take your own advice.:wink1:


I didn't think it would be to long before you pitched in. No show without Punch as they say.

I often wonder if you and Gaz are one in the same person

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Stan to be honest I don't see his posts unless quoted and it makes the forum a much better place I find him to be a cross between thrush and the most boring **** you could imagine. So please keep me bond free by not quoting him


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Take your own advice. :wink1:
> ...


Keep wondering, that's about all loud mouthed clothes horses are good for.

Leave the Union, leave the Planet, you won't be missed.

It's a shame I can't just type **** off, it would take less key strokes.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Sorry Gaz,

I can't keep the forum, or you, free of his bullshine. Most people would support a care giver who has gone into harms way rather, than a sefl obsessed pisshead who just likes to mix it up.

Billy few mates has fewer mates than he once had, I think he has one left. But he always back tracks, when challenged.:wink1:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The pair of you crack me up sometimes.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> The pair of you crack me up sometimes.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I was never a pair and I'm not now.

You are a second rate **** mixer, and not worth any of us bothering with.

Stir it up elsewhere, we're bored with you.:wink1:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Have I missed something?...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Have I missed something?...


Nothing worth worrying about, old mate.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> You are a second rate **** mixer, and not worth any of us bothering with.


You're on a roll tonight Stan

:lol: :lol:

Anyway back on topic.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You certainly aren't.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

See the trouble that G-shocks cause!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Er, not sure how this one strayed so far off topic, but as I've got a few G's I might as well comment on the OP and try to steer things away from the apparent playground punch up... :lol:

What was the original question again? Ah yes, G-Shocks, and what is the attraction: Well, I think they are liked for different reasons. The most obvious attraction is their shock proof build quality, plus the multitude of functions which is standard on virtually all models. They offer good value for money considering how much is crammed inside, and timekeeping is obviously excellent, especially on the Wavecepters. They have a decent wrist presence, mainly due to their size (and in some cases, bright colours!) and are comfortable to wear. More and more celebrities and sportsmen are seen wearing them these days, which might influence some people I guess.

Personally, I bought all of mine simply because I like the look of them *. Shocking I know, but it takes all sorts, and the world would be a pretty boring place if we all liked the same things. I don't use any of the functions except the backlight, I don't use them in harsh environments, and the only time they get wet is when I dunk 'em in the sink for a clean up with bathroom cleaner and an old toothbrush 

Now, can everyone please calm down :thumbup:

(* In the case of my GX-56 "King of G-Shocks", I bought it because it made me laugh - And it still does! :lol: )


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it safe to come out yet?........................................ :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think B has a few pals on here, Gaz too, but the latters comments that instigated this spat should not have been introduced into this thread.

Anyway............for those that have been waiting for the serial number of my G-Shock, it is a GW-6900 kindly supplied by "James". A very useful watch, so useful I can't see me buying another G-Shock.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is it safe to come out yet?........................................ :lol:


No problem providing that you're appropriately attired.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Not too often you see the "C" word being used in a forum...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Not too often you see the "C" word being used in a forum...


Sometimes a very robust reply is required for people to get the message, this I felt was one of those rare occasions. I unreservedly apologize if anyone other than the intended recipients were offended.



Now where were we, did someone mention Vodka or are we back to G-Shocks, either way I've got it covered

:lol: :lol:

Another one I still have, there is no doubt that if you were in an extremely rough environment it would be the get go watch.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm going back behind the settee with my fingers in my ears... :fear:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What is the pink "graph" in the middle? I do like the textured case front. 



BondandBigM said:


> Another one I still have, there is no doubt that if you were in an extremely rough environment it would be the get go watch.


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Sorry but I really don't get G-shocks...
> 
> Why does everyone love them so much!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> What is the pink "graph" in the middle? I do like the textured case front.


It is a tidal indicator, never really looked into how to set it up properly though. I guess if you sailed or did a bit of sea fishing it might come in handy.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> It is a tidal indicator, never really looked into how to set it up properly though. I guess if you sailed or did a bit of sea fishing it might come in handy.


I set it up on a blue Gulfman that I moved on and have regretted ever since....

....It was really handy to check when to bring Deco Junior to the beach for a swim.....

...that one time. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm going back behind the settee with my fingers in my ears... :fear:


It's alright you can come out, it's only the internet !

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> It's alright you can come out, it's only the internet !
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Ah, but what is the internet? I had go look for answers on those American senators experts as they all seem to have quite a good understanding of everything...






...that and women's bodies being able to shut down during rape  Looking forward to the debate tonight, the pop corn is already in the microwave


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Deco said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > It is a tidal indicator, never really looked into how to set it up properly though. I guess if you sailed or did a bit of sea fishing it might come in handy.
> ...


Maybe setting it can be this weekend's project, having had a look a while back when I got it it might be easier just have a quick walk down to the bottom of the road and see if the tide is in or out.

Which leads onto does anyone actually own one specifically for any of the myriad of features available in a G-Shock ??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Not too often you see the "C" word being used in a forum...


It seems that some people can get away with it.

Perhaps we should push the envelope a little further and see what transpires?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Stan said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Not too often you see the "C" word being used in a forum...
> ...


Dude..., give it a Rest!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't really see the appeal of G-Shocks.










Later,

William


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

gilbodavid said:


> tcj you are a sad man you are obsessed with watches, specially the most ugly watch ever made IMO, the g shock, of which you have over 30!!!!?
> 
> I can see the way forward here is not how many watches we've got, but how many display cases.....
> 
> Ok I'm jealous of your display cases....


It`s nothing to do with numbers Mate more to do with if you see something you like.BTW you forgot to add.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Dude..., give it a Rest!


+1

You are far too good a dresser toi be wearing G-Shocks.  Model Number?



William_Wilson said:


> I don't really see the appeal of G-Shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

A bloke I work with wore his g-shock on his recent wedding day. He's not a WIS but it looks a bit odd with the wedding pics of him in a suit with his beat up work watch on cutting the cake...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MarkF said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really see the appeal of G-Shocks.
> ...


It is a DW-6900, which is ,or was, the base model. It was on sale 60% off at a department store two or three years ago, plus I had coupons. 

I still find simple high contrast analogues easier to read.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> A bloke I work with wore his g-shock on his recent wedding day. He's not a WIS but it looks a bit odd with the wedding pics of him in a suit with his beat up work watch on cutting the cake...


That is classic. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Phillionaire said:


> A bloke I work with wore his g-shock on his recent wedding day. He's not a WIS but it looks a bit odd with the wedding pics of him in a suit with his beat up work watch on cutting the cake...


thankfully it means there are folk out there who couldn'y give a rat's ass about watches.

although assuming he wasn't getting married in jeans and a tee shirt we'll not worry too much about his fashion sense...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I thought that looked nice, however, a quick check reveals that it is the same model that I own. :huh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


>


I would be getting something like that if I ever felt like getting one. No need for the solar thing (doesn't work as well as an ecodrive from what I hear) and no need for waveceptor (which has a pretty weak signal over here anyway..).

I would be trying to get rid of the white and red lettering on the case though. I think it would look a lot better! Have you ever considered that?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> I would be trying to get rid of the white and red lettering on the case though. I think it would look a lot better! Have you ever considered that?


I find the red "G-SHOCK" is the only part of the watch that looks good in photos. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I find the red "G-SHOCK" is the only part of the watch that looks good in photos.


 :lol: I respect that but honestly that's the first that would stop me from getting it. That and the fact that it's digital... I really have a hard time telling time with a glance with those things. But we've talked about that before and you pointed out already the most likely cause.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> I really have a hard time telling time with a glance with those things. But we've talked about that before and you pointed out already the most likely cause.


To much of this ?????










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> :lol: :lol:


Nha, that's rubbish for tourists :lol: :lol:

You know my poison... it's either Irish of Scottish


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

casio by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

I went looking for a G Shock on eBay and ended up buying this instead for Â£5! It is now my daily watch as even if I do attempt rock climbing (which is not likely!) and it smashes Ive only lost a fiver! It worked very well at Cowes week counting down to the starts and is very flat so stays out of the way too


----------



## cheesypieces (Oct 5, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Personally, I bought all of mine simply because I like the look of them *. *Shocking* I know, but it takes all sorts, and the world would be a pretty boring place if we all liked the same things. I don't use any of the functions except the backlight, I don't use them in harsh environments, and the only time they get wet is when I dunk 'em in the sink for a clean up with bathroom cleaner and an old toothbrush


Loving your work!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Photo nicked from another forum but...










...never seen this one. I've googled the MR-G thing and couldn't come up with this particular model but others go for US$7000!  I really don't get it...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I have two which I bought from this very forum.

This for about Â£20 I seem to remember.










It's used whilst gardening and DIY type stuff. Also cycling in days gone by. Has been a holiday watch and of course the alarm whilst away.

Then there was this which I got from James.




























The 'Spike Lee' was a 25 year anniversary re-release of the original G - faithful to the original in aesthetics but with some improvements to materials used and the case back. It was released for the Japanese market if memory serves me rightly. And in spite of being lucky enough to 'have' owned some wonderful watches over the past 5 years I still love my G.

In fact as I type I'm in a hotel in central Paris (as you do) wearing my G


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

After confirming that the watch had flawlessly received it's radio controlled calibration last night, I cut the grass, chopped some logs, baited the pest control points, dismantled the summer gazebo and then decided to take advantage of a rare sunny spell to give this good looking G Shock it's pre-winter charge. It cost me forty quid and some wonder what the is attraction of these watches:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Deco said:


> It cost me forty quid and some wonder what the is attraction of these watches:












"Gee, I don't get the attraction to those watches".


----------

